# Suns target Manu ?



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

In recent rumors i heard that Kobe is probably moving to Clip's and Suns are willing to try going for Manu Ginobili. seems like a waste to me if you wanna go big with the free agency... i mean if you wanna sign someone big go for Bryant to replace JJ not Manu.
Plus what do you think about Vlade as a contender ?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Manu would be a nice signing for some depth, but not if we have to overpay.

I just don't see Kobe going to the Clippers, fwiw.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Manu is a great player I think he would be a great fit. You don't have to replace JJ if you get him

have a lineup of amare, marion, Manu, JJ plus whoever.. that's a sick defense


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We don't need Manu. He is erratic and would be a 6th man even if we didn't sign anyone else unless they would start him at PG or something.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Manu's offensive game duplicates with JJ's. There really is no reason to give big bucks to Manu when you have a cheaper option, unless of course JJ is moving out.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

I want JJ to stay - BIG TIME ! And I don't want Kobe. McGrady might be too expensive (we would at least have to give JJ, Marion and 1st round pick for T-Mac). I'd rather target a Center via trade or free agent. Then draft the best player available at # 7 regardless of position. 

Lastly, I respect Kobe as perhaps the best offensive player in the NBA but I still don't want him to be SUNS player. That's just me. :meditate: 

Peace, Mike


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

I'd say we just go after Brent Barry...,


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheMatrix31</b>!
> I'd say we just go after Brent Barry...,


I have been pushing for Barry for months, but somehow he doesn't seem to generate the excitement that Manu or Nash gets. To me, Brent Barry would be the perfect addition since he could play either guard position, is a solid defender, and he can flat out shoot.

Brent Barry 
Seattle SuperSonics 
Position: G 
Height: 6-6 Weight: 203 
College: Oregon State '95 
Player file | Team stats 

2003-04 Statistics 
PPG 10.8 
RPG 3.5 
APG 5.8 
SPG 1.44 
BPG .27 
FG% .504 
FT% .827 
3P% .452 
MPG 30.6


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah I like Barry a lot, not to mention we won't have to pay a fortune for us...we need a 3pt shooter and a guy that will always come to play. Whenever I've watched Barry play he always torches us.


----------

